# من اجل خلاصنا ومن اجل المظلومين وجميع الشعوب نصلي



## tamav maria (12 مارس 2014)

*من اجل خلاصنا ومن اجل المظلومين وجميع الشعوب نصلي











باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس الإله الواحد آمين .

"سَبِّحُوا الرَّبَّ يَا كُلَّ الأُمَمِ. حَمِّدُوهُ يَا كُلَّ الشُّعُوبِ؛   لأَنَّ رَحْمَتَهُ قَدْ قَوِيَتْ عَلَيْنَا، وَأَمَانَةُ الرَّبِّ إِلَى   الدَّهْرِ" (سفر المزامير 117)

"فدعوا الرب الرحيم باسطين اليه ايديهم فالقدوس من السماء استجاب لهم سريعا" (سفر يشوع بن سيراخ 48: 22)

"لِتَسْتَقِمْ صَلاَتِي كَالْبَخُورِ قُدَّامَكَ. لِيَكُنْ رَفْعُ يَدَيَّ كَذَبِيحَةٍ مَسَائِيَّةٍ" (سفر المزامير 141: 2)
إلهنا يا من أوصلتنا بعنايتك الأبوية إلى هذا الصباح نسألك أن تعضدنا   بنعمتك الإلهية في هذا النهار الجديد حتى نتجنب فيه كل خطيئة وتجعل كل   أفكارنا وأقوالنا وأفعالنا متجهة نحو عمل مرضاتك وحفظ وصاياك ووصايا كنيستك   وواجبات حالتنا الخاصة آمين .

"بِصَوْتِي إِلَى الرَّبِّ أَصْرُخُ، فَيُجِيبُنِي مِنْ جَبَلِ قُدْسِهِ" (سفر المزامير 3: 4)

"بِصَوْتِي إِلَى الرَّبِّ أَصْرُخُ. بِصَوْتِي إِلَى الرَّبِّ أَتَضَرَّعُ" (سفر المزامير 142: 1)


أيهـا الـرّب إلهنا، يـا محـب السـلام،
أنـت خلقت البشر وأظهرت لهم حبّك العظيم؛
فتبنّيتهم وجعلتهم شـركاء لك في مجـدك.
أنـت أرسلت إلينا يسوع إبنك، وبذلته عنّا فاديا؛
ففتح لنا بقيامته المجيدة بـاب الخـلاص،
وفجّر ينابيع السـلام، .
فلك منـّا الشـكر على الـدوام.

"لِتَكُنْ أُذْنُكَ مُصْغِيَةً وَعَيْنَاكَ مَفْتُوحَتَيْنِ لِتَسْمَعَ   صَلاَةَ عَبْدِكَ الَّذِي يُصَلِّي إِلَيْكَ الآنَ نَهَارًا وَلَيْلًا   لأَجْلِ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ عَبِيدِكَ" (سفر نحميا 1: 6)
أنـر عقولنـا، ,ارشـد قلوبنـا
الى أن نحبّ جميع الناس محبّة خالصة،
فنصير ممّن يعملون على بناء السـلام،
وتوطيد أركانه في الارض كلهـا.

"عَرِّفْنِي الطَّرِيقَ الَّتِي أَسْلُكُ فِيهَا، لأَنِّي إِلَيْكَ رَفَعْتُ نَفْسِي" (سفر المزامير 143: 8)
"إِلَيْكَ رَفَعْتُ عَيْنَيَّ يَا سَاكِنًا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ" (سفر المزامير 123: 1)

يـا ألهى القدوس ، أذكـر جميع الذيـن
يجـاهدون ويتـألمون ويبذلـون أنفسـهم،
في سـبيل إنشـاء عالـم جـديـد،
تسـوده السلام والمحبة
إن ملكوتـك ملكوت عـدل وسـلام ومحبـّة.
فاجعله يستقرّ بين البشر،
فتستنير الارض كلهـا بضياء مجـدك السـماوي.
آمــــــــــيـن . +++*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 مارس 2014)

*"بِصَوْتِي إِلَى الرَّبِّ أَصْرُخُ. بِصَوْتِي إِلَى الرَّبِّ أَتَضَرَّعُ"

امين ..

شكرا جدا ياتموفه علي الصلاه الرائعه
اللي كتير مننا محتاجها
تسلم ايديكي
وربنا يبارك خدمتك .
*​


----------



## paul iraqe (13 مارس 2014)

بأسم الاب والابن وروح القدس
الاله الواحد - امين

أبانا الذي في السموات، ليتقدس اسمك،
ليأتي ملكوتك،
لتكن مشيئتك،
كما في السماء كذلك على الأرض،
اعطنا خبزنا كفاف يومنا،
واغفر لنا خطايانا،
كما نحن أيضاً نغفر لمن اخطأ الينا،
ولا تدخلنا في التجربة،
ولكن نجنا من الشرير،
لأن لك المُلك والقدرة والمجد إلى أبد الدهور.
آمين.


السلام عليك يا مريم

يا ممتلئة نعمة الرب معك

مباركة انتِ في النساء ومباركة ثمرة بطنك يسوع

يا مريم القديسة يا والدة الله

صلّي لاجلنا نحن الخطأة

الآن وفي ساعة موتنا . امين


----------



## كلدانية (15 مارس 2014)




----------



## فوستين (31 مارس 2014)

صلاة رائعة يسلمو على الموضوع ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## sherihan81 (31 مارس 2014)

*آمين عزيزتي .. صلاة معزية ومشجعة ... "بكلمات حية "
الرب يسوع يباركك *​


----------



## tamav maria (1 أبريل 2014)

*
لك   ايها    المتألم  
إليك أيها   المتألم   ابعث برسالتي هذه ،
يا من يقول لك الناس أين إلهك 


يا من بكيت في الليل والدموع على خديك كينبوع وليس لك مُعزّ ،
يا من كل أصحابك غدروا بك ، 
صاروا لك أعداء .
إليك يا من تعبت من البكاء وصوت تنهدك وحصرت قلبك صعدت إلى السماء .
يا من بكيت لأن الأقوياء ظلموك وكنت كعصفور مسكين عندما وقعتَ في مصيدة الأشرار .
أرسل لك هذه الرسالة لكي أخبرك بأنّ الرب يقول لك :
( أنا امسح دموعك ) ،
سأمسح كل دمعة من عينيك .
نعم بيده المثقوبة والحنونة يأتي إليك يسوع ليقول لك أنا امسح دموعك .
لأني بكيت من أجلك .
أنا يسوع رأيت دموعك أيها   المتألم   ،
أنا يسوع أشفيك لأني سمعت صوت بكاءك .
طوباك أيها الباكي لأنك ستتعزى وتفرح . 
سأجعلك تنسى الماضي وسأعوضك عن السنين التي أكلها الجراد ، 
نعم أنا إله التعويضات .
سأعوضك عن الحنان الذي فقدته ،
سأعوضك عن الفرح الذي لم تعرفه ، 
سأعوضك عن الصداقة الحقيقية التي لم تجدها بين الكثيرين . 
سأجعلك تعبر وادي البكاء ليصير ينبوع من الفرح . 
وسأجعل الحزن والتنهد يهرب منك.
نعم أنا يسوع رجل الأوجاع ومختبر الحزن ،
تعال والقي عليّ أحمالك لكي أريحك ، 
تعال لكي أستبدل قلقك بسلامي الذي يحفظ فكرك وقلبك ،
تعال لكي أضع في فمك الترنيم والفرح ،
فكل من يأتي إليّ باكياً ومتألماً امسح دموعه .
ألم تسمع عن المرأة الخاطئة التي جاءت إليّ باكية ومسحت رجليّ وغسلتهما بدموعها ،
ولكني محوت كل خطاياها وذهبت بسلام .
تعال ولا تقل لي أن خطاياك كثيرة ،
لقد جئت لأجلك ورفعت خطاياك فوق الصليب ،
لا تخف لأني فديتك دعوتك باسمك ( يا ………… ) أنت لي ،
أريد أن أمنحك الشفاء والسلام والحياة الأبدية ،
لأن دمي المسفوك فوق الصليب يطهر من كل خطية ، 
أنت عزيز في عينيّ، أريدك أن تشعر بالأمان والاستقرار وراحة البال لأني قريب منك .
لم يكن لي مكان عندما جئت ، فقد وضُعت في المذود .
أنا يسوع أقول لك هل أجد مكان لي عندك 


هل تفتح قلبك لي 


اشتاق أن اسكن في سفينة حياتك لكي أحميك من عواصف الشر ولكي تسمع صوتي دائماً 
( لا تخف أنا معك ، لا تخف أنا معك إلى الأبد لا أهملك ولا أتركك ) . 
تعال لتعرفني باني المحب الألزق من الأخ] تعال إليّ الآن ،
أنا اسمع صراخك ،
أنا اسمع صلاتك تعال يا ابني ،
تعالي يا بنتي .... 
كل حياتي صارت ملكك ....
وحدك يا يـسوع الحبيب ...
أنت وحدك بدمك فديتني ...
أنت وحـدك تغفر كل ذنوبي ....
أنت وحدك ترفع حزنـي
أنت وحدك تشفي جروحي ......
أنت وحدك تمسح كل دموعي .....
أنت وحدك تطهر قلبــي .... 
حزنك يتحول إلى فرح –
بكاءك يتحول إلى تهليل-
عندما تثق إن يسوع يحبك ومات لأجلك لكي يعطيك السعادة الحقيقية – تعَرّف به الآن ليغمرك بفرح مجيد يفوق الوصف.*​


----------

